# SSD or VELOCY RAPTOR



## Jaffakeik (Jun 25, 2009)

What HDD's are best for application performance?


----------



## erocker (Jun 25, 2009)

A nice expensive SSD of course! Velociraptors are no slouch though, and compared to a SSD for the amount of storage you get are a much better deal.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 25, 2009)

So i will start earn money for my SSD


----------



## Evo85 (Jun 25, 2009)

There have been quite a few few questions raised on the reliability and long term stability of SSD's. Only time will answer them and they are relatively new to the PC HDD world. But, if you want great performance and faster read/write times they are about the best game in town.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 25, 2009)

just get like 5 x 36GB Raptors. That'd be very quick, and alot more space than SSDs. SSds really aint worth the £ atm. Not untill your getting afew GB for the £.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 25, 2009)

300GB V-rap is the ticket. Rugged and dependable.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 25, 2009)

Decision's, Decisions's


----------



## Evo85 (Jun 25, 2009)

Arciks said:


> Decision's, Decisions's



I feel your pain there. Been mulling over this same thing for a couple months now.


----------



## Pete1burn (Jun 25, 2009)

I went with a 120 SSD and I haven't looked back.  Performance is incredible.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 25, 2009)

once you get a ssd you'll never want another mechanical hdd again. the speed is amazing


----------



## Pete1burn (Jun 25, 2009)

Agreed.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 25, 2009)

I am not considering an SSD until the TRIM Command is implemented, they I will switch.

Best for the job for now.
Applications: SSD
Large number of read/writes: V-Rap
Price:  V-Rap

If you are thinking an SSD switch, this depends on time and money.  If you need it now, you are better off with the V-Rap.  If you are waiting a few months to a year, save for the SSD.

P.S. If you don't write to the drive a lot, the SSD is the way to go.  I recommend that while/after you install the OS, turn off all swap space, if give the choice, move the OS swap to a HDD.  Also only get SLC SSD's.


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 25, 2009)

Two 640GB AAKS drives in RAID0?

Cheaper than any SSD or V-Rap yet will give you huge storage and be plenty fast enough.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 25, 2009)

As my sig states, I have both. By themselves the Velociraptors are slower then the SSDs. In raid 0 though they do out perform my SSD. However the access time for the SSD is nano seconds compared to milliseconds. The only negative thing I can say about SSD's is Cost/MB..otherwise it wins in every catergory.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jun 26, 2009)

If your looking for space...get a Rapter, if your looking for speed...SSD Drives are the best there is.  If you have the cash; get something like this...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231242

You could load an OS + several apps(games) with a few gigabytes to spare.  I run a 128 gb raid0'ing 2 64gbs and the response time on apps are great.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 26, 2009)

I dont need HDD now just later in this year maybe.I need to save some money anyway.And firstly i will buy Windows 7 anyway than i will start to save money for SDD or V-Rap.Time will show.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 26, 2009)

Or, one of these


----------



## bpgt64 (Jun 26, 2009)

Arciks said:


> I dont need HDD now just later in this year maybe.I need to save some money anyway.And firstly i will buy Windows 7 anyway than i will start to save money for SDD or V-Rap.Time will show.



In a years time, SSD Drives will probably drop in price a significant chunk, however so will V-Raps.  It all depends on your need for HD Space vs your want for Speed.  Generally larger files, media specifically can take up alot of space, but there reaction time to being used in a program isn't super imperative.  I honestly think the performance jump in access time alone is worth it..I have never seen general apps like Word and Excel respond as fast as they do now, and I can always tell a difference when I am on other computers.  A zippy load time on some games, especially ones with a ton of loading screens is very nice...  So I have become really bias toward SSD Drives.  120gbs or there after is about all one could really use in terms of needed space for OS and Apps, I currently have FC2, Sims 3, TF2, GTAIV, Portal, BF2142, L4D, Crysis,  Crysis Warhead, Sins of a Solar Empire + Expac.  Along with a ton of the apps I generally use, MS Office...etc...  I still have about 16gbs free.


----------



## TechnoHolic_Tim (Jul 19, 2009)

do u think 2x corsair CMFSSD-64N1 (64gb ssd) in raid0 would be much faster than 2x 150gb VR in raid0. the corsairs are £40 more expensive (although probably cheaper on p&p).
are the corsairs worth the extra 40?


----------



## bpgt64 (Jul 19, 2009)

Honestly, I'd go with a single 128GB drive, like the corsair P128, the one I just got.


----------



## TechnoHolic_Tim (Jul 19, 2009)

yeah maybe, p128 = 220 MB/s sequential read
                            180 MB/s sequential write

                  m64 = 170 MB/s sequential read
                           100 MB/s sequential write 

will raid 0 make the m64 faster or slower than the single p128?


----------



## bpgt64 (Jul 19, 2009)

You probobly will achieve a higher read, but I don't think you'll get any better write speeds.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 19, 2009)

bpgt64 said:


> Honestly, I'd go with a single 128GB drive, like the corsair P128, the one I just got.



i will think about it,man.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 20, 2009)

SSD for OS/games. Raid 1 2xWhatever size you need WD or Seagate for everything else. Best solution IMO.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jul 20, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> SSD for OS/games. Raid 1 2xWhatever size you need WD or Seagate for everything else. Best solution IMO.



^^^^
Works amazing.  I have alot of games installed on my 128GB SSD and MS office etc.  It's plenty of space for apps.


----------



## TechnoHolic_Tim (Jul 20, 2009)

i actually bought 2 ocz 60gb (slow and bad) ssd on ebay for a mere 80 each but didnt think they would come so then posted here (had waited a week and seller didnt speak). they have arrived now tho so ill do some bench tests and post what they do in raid 0. 
non raid should get	Read: up to 155 MB/sec    
	                        Write: up to 90 MB/sec


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 20, 2009)

Solid series techno?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227373


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 21, 2009)

I cant decide between>>> http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?OCZ-VSSD60
and
http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?GSK-SSD64


----------



## DarkEgo (Jul 21, 2009)

I would get the Vertex. Much better drive IMO.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jul 21, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> I would get the Vertex. Much better drive IMO.



I'd go with the G.Skill...I have a pair of the little brother of the Falcon series, the ones everyone hates.  They actually do alot better with Window's 7...almost stutter free.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok i got this http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?OCZ-VSSD60 tuesday i will get it,hope it will perform good.


----------



## TechnoHolic_Tim (Jul 27, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Solid series techno?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227373



ye, got 2 of them in raid 0 on a asus p5e3 premium (x48) and Intel ICH9R.
this is the best of 3 tests (the largest difference was 1mb/s average)






might just have 2 sell and get a vertex or something, 129 mb/s read isnt great. veloci raptors run at 140-150 mb/s read and write. cant test my write but i think it will be 100 or less :/


----------



## Cheeseball (Jul 29, 2009)

Get a 1.5TB Seagate (7200.11) then limit it down to 300GB. You'll get the speed of a VelociRaptor 300GB at more than half the price.  I'd post a link, but I'm also looking for it at the moment.

*EDIT*: Here it is.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 29, 2009)

my OCZ Vertex SSD tests


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 29, 2009)

Taken from HardForum:








> Four GS Kill 128GB Falcon, RAID0 ARC 1680ix-24 (2GB) 128KB Stripe.



That's performance.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 29, 2009)

will my SSD performance increase when i will put em in raid0???


----------



## TechnoHolic_Tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Arciks said:


> will my SSD performance increase when i will put em in raid0???



yeah it will do, as it writes/reads on both at the same time it doubles the bandwidth (in theory). seek time is still the same tho but with ssd's thats only 0.1 ms.
my 18th is 2moro so i will pop my ocz 64gb solid series drives on ebay and pick up a vortex 
also planing a new case with 2x 3.120 rads or 3.120 and 4.120.
dam wish i could save some money!!
pm me is u want 2 bnib ocz 64gb solid series drives, u cant say no 2 £75 each or 140 2gether can you??


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 29, 2009)

Well i'd have to recommend the SSD's.. theres a huge difference compared to 7200's however never had 10000 so i cant say....


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 29, 2009)

TechnoHolic_Tim said:


> yeah it will do, as it writes/reads on both at the same time it doubles the bandwidth (in theory). seek time is still the same tho but with ssd's thats only 0.1 ms.
> my 18th is 2moro so i will pop my ocz 64gb solid series drives on ebay and pick up a vortex
> also planing a new case with 2x 3.120 rads or 3.120 and 4.120.
> dam wish i could save some money!!
> pm me is u want 2 bnib ocz 64gb solid series drives, u cant say no 2 £75 each or 140 2gether can you??



Hmm if your offer would pop up lil earlyer than i would buy from you but as i got now Vortex i will go for second one next year i think.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 29, 2009)

Actually my VOrtex didnt increase much of windows loading it still loads about 40secs maybe less.Atleast its better than my used Hdd with 3mins loading


----------



## TechnoHolic_Tim (Jul 29, 2009)

haha yeah, my ssds didnt change system performance 2 much from my 74gb raptors in raid0. id say i only just notes it. i got a 40+ boot time for windows 7 64 bit. dam mobo takes 20+ seconds b4 windows loads
probably just hold on 2 these till they lose there value  and get my case sorted. eather modded xps 700 (modded 2 fit atx mobo and rads) or a lian li armorsuit p-80


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 29, 2009)

TechnoHolic_Tim said:


> haha yeah, my ssds didnt change system performance 2 much from my 74gb raptors in raid0. id say i only just notes it. i got a 40+ boot time for windows 7 64 bit. dam mobo takes 20+ seconds b4 windows loads
> probably just hold on 2 these till they lose there value  and get my case sorted. eather modded xps 700 (modded 2 fit atx mobo and rads) or a lian li armorsuit p-80



I am planing to get better case too because in my current Xclio case i cant close side door because of my video,even thou its a full tower.


----------



## TechnoHolic_Tim (Jul 29, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Taken from HardForum:
> 
> http://www.dawngirl.com/pic/4xfalcon.gif
> 
> ...



i want that!!!!! so that is 4 ssds in raid 0?
i can do that


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 29, 2009)

how to set Raid0 is it some option in bios or what?


----------



## DarkEgo (Jul 29, 2009)

Set your drives to RAID in the BIOS then during POST press Ctrl+I. Then you RAID bios will come up and you set up what ever RAID array you want.


----------



## TechnoHolic_Tim (Jul 29, 2009)

ye, dont no bout gigabyte boards but for my asus, as dark ego says press ctrl+i set up the raid then set up that sata options to raid. btw nice rig i7 and 4870x2. im getting a scond 4890 soon


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 29, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> Set your drives to RAID in the BIOS then during POST press Ctrl+I. Then you RAID bios will come up and you set up what ever RAID array you want.



Ok,TY.I will try it later when i will get second one.Can i make raid0 if i got 2maxtor hdds but they are 160 and 250 will it work.And will my information dissapier when i will turn em ir raid0?


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 29, 2009)

Should do.. Raid mirror requires drives of equal, but ive always bought raid drives in pairs so i don't know


----------



## TechnoHolic_Tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Arciks said:


> Ok,TY.I will try it later when i will get second one.Can i make raid0 if i got 2maxtor hdds but they are 160 and 250 will it work.And will my information dissapier when i will tur em ir raid0?



yer, make raid0 or take them out of raid 0 the drives are formated.
and its best to use identical drives for raid but u probably can use different as ur raid controller is modern and will sort it out. the speed will be of the slowest drive and the size will be the smallest drive.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 29, 2009)

TechnoHolic_Tim said:


> yer, make raid0 or take them out of raid 0 the drives are formated.
> and its best to use identical drives for raid but u probably can use different as ur raid controller is modern and will sort it out. the speed will be of the slowest drive and the size will be the smallest drive.



So basicly i will lose data on both hdds when i will try to turn raid0 on em?


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 29, 2009)

Well yeah........ can a drive be partioned and only a partion of a drive be raid formatted

try to save the extra 90 gig


----------



## TechnoHolic_Tim (Jul 29, 2009)

will u not hav 2 format the whole drive 2 portion?
anyway back up ur data on a spare hdd or ipod first


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 29, 2009)

90gig is to few to save anything on em .Probably i will need to buy 1TB disk for storage,and do some experiments with my other discs


----------



## TechnoHolic_Tim (Jul 29, 2009)

dont bother making raid with different drives, it probably wouldnt speed up the drives enough 2 make it worth while.


----------



## TechnoHolic_Tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Arciks said:


> 90gig is to few to save anything on em .Probably i will need to buy 1TB disk for storage,and do some experiments with my other discs



i hear u! dam 1080p taking up so much disk space! worth it tho  my new dell 24 inch full hd monitor is coming 2 moro  and only 180 with 3 year warranty no more dead pixles


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 29, 2009)

i will buy now this one is it good? http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?SAM-F21TB because my old hdds are bit slow and doing some freezes time after time


----------



## Inioch (Jul 29, 2009)

Cheeseball said:


> Get a 1.5TB Seagate (7200.11) then limit it down to 300GB. You'll get the speed of a VelociRaptor 300GB at more than half the price.  I'd post a link, but I'm also looking for it at the moment.
> 
> *EDIT*: Here it is.



That looks like a killer setup! I've been planning a Vertex or an Intel G2 for a sytems drive, but a couple of these in raid would kick ass too. Then later I could just change them back to original size for storage.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 29, 2009)

this one i will ned only for storage no need performanece on it


----------



## TechnoHolic_Tim (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah its good, very popular but i am a wd man, after the raptors i hav brand loilty! i just hav a 500gb wd drive for data. one think i might add is that u shouldnt use raid 0 for data, 2x more likly that u will lose ur data in raid0!


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 29, 2009)

Have to day that wd's are one of my fav's


----------

